# Smooth pen, now what! (applying polish, etc)



## FireMedic4Christ (Feb 24, 2006)

What do you use to apply you're favorite finishes. I know several use Bounty paper towels when applying CA/BLO which is my primary finish. Can I use them for applying a plastics polish and TSW as well or would that be a step backwards in "grits"?

Brian


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Feb 24, 2006)

I use a Kimberly-Clark product with the trade name of ECONOMIZER. It is an industrial strength paper towel that wears like linen. Very strong without leaving lint(residue) behind.

-Peter-[]


----------



## Skye (Feb 24, 2006)

Many people use <b>Viva</b> brand paper towels.


----------



## mwvore (Feb 24, 2006)

Not to really add to the "My Paper Towel is Better Than Yours" war, but I use whatever is available in the 12-pack, that is usually Bounty.  I use it for everything on the lathe, from spreading/cleaning WD-40 on the bed (lathe bed that is) to all my finishing.  

Oh, yes, I also get a spare 12-pack for the kitchen from time to time.[]


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 24, 2006)

I recommend that you don't use paper towels when buffing TSW.  The fibers in some of the towels can leave irritating tiny surface scratches--exactly what we're trying to remedy.  I suggest a soft cotton cloth, preferably one that has been through a clear (no detergent or fabric softener) rinse cycle of the washing machine to reduce the lint and loose fibers.  That being said, use whatever works!


----------



## Johnathan (Feb 24, 2006)

VIVA Brand for CA/BLO, they are much softer and smooth (not quilted) they are a little more delicate and better for the finish. For the last go around switch to a clean soft cotton finishing cloth and don't forget to buff when done.

For a CA only finish I use wax paper with the RPM's on the lathe set at it's lowest speed (using a Jet variable speed). Hope this helps. You will notice on a question like this that everyone has their own way of doing it. So experiment with a couple of different ways and pick one that works for you.[]


----------



## terrymiller (Feb 24, 2006)

Would a cotton washclothe be to course?


----------



## Dario (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by terrymiller_
> <br />Would a cotton washclothe be to course?



Yep...too course.  Mind you they didn't mean washcloth.  Old cotton shirt works great.

I do use cloth and paper towel (bounty []) and can't tell any difference.


----------



## huntersilver (Feb 24, 2006)

I use Friction polish and use white T-shirts.


----------



## TomServo (Feb 25, 2006)

Flannel shirts (think thrift store!) are fantastic.


----------



## pmburk (Mar 10, 2006)

In my opinion and from many woodturning books I read, you have to be careful when using cloth for applying finishes or buffing because there is a change it can snag on something while the lathe is spinning. I like using Liberon Woodturner's Safety Cloth from Woodcraft. Yeah, they cost more than a roll of Viva or Bounty, but I like the results, that's me. It's softer than paper towels and quite durable, but if it catches on something, it tears so your hand doesn't get pulled into the lathe. You get 10 in a pack, but I tear off about + or - 4"x4" squares as I need them and they do last quite a while for me. I store them in a large freezer bag to keep dust away. They do buff really great on the final wax coat!! Do what's best for you and what you are comfortable with.
Just my two cents.


> _Originally posted by terrymiller_
> <br />Would a cotton washclothe be to course?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 10, 2006)

I use tiny cut up pieces of old tee shirts and socks. Patrick is right, though, large pieces of cloth do present a safety hazard if they catch. For many final finishes I use Viva paper towels. Downside: if finish is tacky it will pull of paper fibers and make your work a mess. After all dry and cured I often high speed buff with a piece of wool blanket, really 'pops' that final shine.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 10, 2006)

I've used old t-shirts, but have found that Russ Fairfield's suggestion of using a "velour" towel to be very good.


----------

